# AoC auf buffed tot ?



## trolldich (14. September 2008)

ich hab mal die unterforen berufe instanzen und so angeschaut , tote hose .
auch im allgemeinen sind es auch nur noch die selben ohne neue infos
ich schau ab und zu vorbei ob es sich lohnt ein abo einzurichten .

schaut es im offiziellen forum auch so aus ?

zum anderen , wan wird aoc wieder von buffed gelöscht . wen es unter 5000 accounts sind ?


----------



## zorakh55 (14. September 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> ich hab mal die unterforen berufe instanzen und so angeschaut , tote hose .
> auch im allgemeinen sind es auch nur noch die selben ohne neue infos
> ich schau ab und zu vorbei ob es sich lohnt ein abo einzurichten .
> 
> ...


Wenn die Berichterstattung nichtmehr lohnt wird wohl das Thema aud dem Magazin und im zge dessen vllt auch wieder vn buffed.de enfernt. Andererseits stört es doch auch nicht..
AoC ist noch sehr neu und wird besser, also warum cniht erstmal abwarten
Grüße
zorakh


----------



## Syane (14. September 2008)

Is ja zum teil auch die Community hier schuld :> aber im offiziellen forum is mehr los btt.


----------



## Snuggels78 (14. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Is ja zum teil auch die Community hier schuld :> aber im offiziellen forum is mehr los btt.



Die Community hier ist schuld? *lach*
Funcom ist schuld. Sonst keiner. Hätten die nicht das schlechteste Online Game aller Zeiten rausgebracht wären auch alle geglieben die sie am Anfang so erfolgreich verarscht haben. ;-)


----------



## Xilent (14. September 2008)

Snuggels78 schrieb:


> Die Community hier ist schuld? *lach*
> Funcom ist schuld. Sonst keiner. Hätten die nicht das schlechteste Online Game aller Zeiten rausgebracht wären auch alle geglieben die sie am Anfang so erfolgreich verarscht haben. ;-)


Die hatten sicherlich ihre Gründe. Obwohl ich nicht weiss, aus welchem sie das hätten tun müssen. Nunja jetzt arbeiten sie ja an Verbesserungen und versuchen ihr Spiel zu retten.


----------



## Syane (14. September 2008)

Snuggels78 schrieb:


> Die Community hier ist schuld? *lach*
> Funcom ist schuld. Sonst keiner. Hätten die nicht das schlechteste Online Game aller Zeiten rausgebracht wären auch alle geglieben die sie am Anfang so erfolgreich verarscht haben. ;-)



Oh, da wurde einer aber ziemlich von Aoc enttäuscht ...aber die Frage des Te's bezog sich sowieso nicht auf Funcom oder auf das Spiel direkt ...lesen und verstehen.

Und ja die community ist schuld das hier im Aoc Forum nur "Tote Hose" ist wies der Te so schön sagte und das hier nix neues steht außer den alt bekannten whine threads und wie schlecht aoc is *ich zähle dich mal zu der heul sparte Snuggels* Denn das hier ist ein Forum eine Informationsplattform und hat ja eigentlich rein garnichts mit Spielmechaniken von Aoc oder Fehlern Funcom's zu tun.

Zudem wollte er ja auch wissen ob man hier aus den Posts im Forum herrauslesen kann ob es sich lohnt ein neues abo einzurichten.  Was sich ja wohl auch auf besagte Community hier bezieht nicht war?


Also Snuggels dein Post hat zimlich das Thema verfehlt und sollte wohl nur deine Frustration deutlich machen und hier jeglichem sinn fern bleiben. Aber danke fürs flamen.


----------



## Validus (14. September 2008)

Snuggels78 schrieb:


> Die Community hier ist schuld? *lach*
> Funcom ist schuld. Sonst keiner. Hätten die nicht das schlechteste Online Game aller Zeiten rausgebracht wären auch alle geglieben die sie am Anfang so erfolgreich verarscht haben. ;-)





Das ist nicht das schlechteste Online Game aller zeiten für mich ist das immer noch WoW


----------



## Cr3s (14. September 2008)

AoC ist generell tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (14. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das schlechteste Online Game aller zeiten für mich ist das immer noch WoW



Weil dich bei WoW keiner lieb hatte und du wegen Rechthaberei auch aus der 13. Gilde gekickt wurdest ist es so schlecht - schmunzel. Wenn Vielen ein Spiel gefällt und einer damit nicht klar kommt - dann sind natürlich die Vielen die Deppen und der eine hat recht???


----------



## Protek (14. September 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> ich hab mal die unterforen berufe instanzen und so angeschaut , tote hose .
> auch im allgemeinen sind es auch nur noch die selben ohne neue infos
> ich schau ab und zu vorbei ob es sich lohnt ein abo einzurichten .
> 
> ...



AoC ist das erste Game bei dem man anhand der Foren sehen kann, wie es stetig abwärts geht, mal sehen was das ideenlose Pvp System bringt, ein Clone von früheren alten Zeiten ^^ Dann bekommt man zu seiner leerer Packung Fischstäbchen, die keinen Inhalt hatte, noch Majo dazu.

Wenn es so weiter geht, denke ich wird sich AoC nicht lange bei buffed halten können, das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, aber es wird zu einem Nischen Mmorpg, die grosse Masse an Mmo Spielern intressieren die Versäumnisse von Seite Funcom herzlich wenig. Schliesslich ist Buffed ja nicht für die ganz kleinen da, eine ganze Sparte dafür ist nicht mehr gerechtfertigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das offizielle Forum ist lediglich nur noch ein Schatten seines früheren Daseins als es noch aktive Spieler gab, abgesehen von denen, die nach so einem Mmo Start noch zurückbleiben, gewisse Spieler kann man einfach nicht wegpatchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächsten Dienstag/Mittwoch ins Forum/Spiel schauen, wie die Reaktionen auf PvP Patch sind, der schon längst überfällig war, wenn der wie erwartet keinen Spielspass bringt, hat sich AoC für mich auch erledigt.

Mal so ne Info an die Grafik Suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin selbst einer, bei Mmos muss man aber definitv starkes Minus aufgrund der Leistung hinnehmen, sieht man ja bei AoC das absolut kein Massive PvP möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Validus, wenn WoW für dich das schlechteste Mmo war, dann dürfte AoC schon gar nicht in deiner Wertung vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wäre dann noch einiges tiefer, Grafik braucht nen richtiger Spieler einfach nicht, das wird zur Nebensache, ne mit der Zeit nervende KomboGameplay, absolut kein Balance, argh, die Entwickler Funcom und ihre PR Manager übertreffen aber alles. Perfekt für Nischen Spieler oder solche die keine Foren lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm, ich kenn wirklich keinen einzigen mehr von verdammt vielen, der noch bei AoC ist. Aus gutem Grund.


----------



## Snuggels78 (14. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Oh, da wurde einer aber ziemlich von Aoc enttäuscht ...aber die Frage des Te's bezog sich sowieso nicht auf Funcom oder auf das Spiel direkt ...lesen und verstehen.
> 
> Und ja die community ist schuld das hier im Aoc Forum nur "Tote Hose" ist wies der Te so schön sagte und das hier nix neues steht außer den alt bekannten whine threads und wie schlecht aoc is *ich zähle dich mal zu der heul sparte Snuggels* Denn das hier ist ein Forum eine Informationsplattform und hat ja eigentlich rein garnichts mit Spielmechaniken von Aoc oder Fehlern Funcom's zu tun.
> 
> ...



Wo hat er denn das Thema verfehlt? 
Du hast ja auf das offizielle Forum hingewiesen, da haste Recht, da gibt es keine Heuler, weil die dort nämlich sofort gelöscht werden. Ich weiß das weil ich auch im offiziellem Forum unterwegs war.

Ich hab es bestimmt nicht nötig zu heulen, ich nutze aber mein Recht auf FREIE Meinungsäußerung, was ich hier bei buffed.de noch habe. 

Aber du hast recht, geht alle ins offizielle Forum, wo die Leut`s das Spiel mit Zensur und Schönrednerei noch retten wollen ;-)


----------



## Bansai2006 (14. September 2008)

Ich hab ja meinen Account noch verkaufen können und bin aus der Sache  Plus / Minus Null rausgekommen

Aber das mit der Zensur ist schon übel wie es aktuell läuft.

Kann das aus meiner aktieven Spielzeit nicht bestätigen


----------



## Valinar (14. September 2008)

Der grund warum es soviele heulthreads gibt liegt bei Funcom und nicht bei der Com.
Schließlich haben die ein eher schlechtes produkt geliefert und getan hat sich bis jetzt auch noch nicht sehr viel.
Und wo sollte man sonst kritik äußern?
Im Off-Forum wird man ja gleich gebannt......
Ich denke das für AoC mit dem release von WotLK und WAR noch schlechtere tage anbrechen werden.
Wenns so weiter geht dann wird AoC sicher von Buffed.de verschwinden.


----------



## hansi79 (14. September 2008)

Mir fällt bei dem Thema AOC nur ein Super Grafik mehr nicht. AOC ist tot, Funcom verliert an der Börse enorm und ich denke, dass sie es nicht mehr schaffen werden. Stellt euch mal AOC Grafik bei WAR oder WOW vor?? Daumenkino sag ich nur. AOC hatte einen großen Fehler gemacht? Sie haben sich zu sehr auf die Grafik konzentriert und haben den Fans Versprechungen gemacht, die sie nie einhalten können und werden. Ich gebe dem Spiel alleine durch die FC Börsen pleite 3 Monate, egal wie viel Spieler sie haben (ca.250.000 aktive Spieler und mit denen die auf Eis gelegt sind 400.000).


----------



## Yiraja (14. September 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Wenn die Berichterstattung nichtmehr lohnt wird wohl das Thema aud dem Magazin und im zge dessen vllt auch wieder vn buffed.de enfernt. Andererseits stört es doch auch nicht..
> AoC ist noch sehr neu und wird besser, also warum cniht erstmal abwarten
> Grüße
> zorakh



das glaubste doch wohl selber nicht


----------



## ExoHunter (14. September 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Weil dich bei WoW keiner lieb hatte und du wegen Rechthaberei auch aus der 13. Gilde gekickt wurdest ist es so schlecht - schmunzel. Wenn Vielen ein Spiel gefällt und einer damit nicht klar kommt - dann sind natürlich die Vielen die Deppen und der eine hat recht???



Was bist du denn für ein Pfosten. Schonmal was von eigener Meinung gehört? Nö, natürlich nicht. Du schwimmst nur mit der Menge mit. Wenn alle WoW toll finden, findest du es auch toll. Du bist schwach.


----------



## Kazabeth (14. September 2008)

Wenn ich mit einer Community diskutieren möchte, geh ich auf die offizielle Seite. Über WoW diskutiert man auch mehr auf der Blizzard Seite als hier. Selbes gilt für HdRO, Warhammer, AoC etc.
Und da hier in den Foren teils eh nur noch geflamed wird, ohne daß eine vernünfigte Diskussion zustande kommt, wieso soll man dann hier posten?


----------



## hirnwut (14. September 2008)

@zorakh55

dein zitat am ende ist ja wohl ganz klar der neue tokio hotel song mit dem titel "pudel faust"


----------



## Immondys (14. September 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Pfosten. Schonmal was von eigener Meinung gehört? Nö, natürlich nicht. Du schwimmst nur mit der Menge mit. Wenn alle WoW toll finden, findest du es auch toll. Du bist schwach.



Dann soll er seine Meinung auch begründen, und nicht mit pauschalierungen um sich werfen. Darum gehts. Ein bischen mehr darf es schon sein. Und außerdem ging es hier ja um AoC und nicht um den 999. WoW ist böse Eintrag - oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Snuggels78 (14. September 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit einer Community diskutieren möchte, geh ich auf die offizielle Seite. Über WoW diskutiert man auch mehr auf der Blizzard Seite als hier. Selbes gilt für HdRO, Warhammer, AoC etc.
> Und da hier in den Foren teils eh nur noch geflamed wird, ohne daß eine vernünfigte Diskussion zustande kommt, wieso soll man dann hier posten?



Schon der zweite der meint wir Flamen.
Klar, wir machen das hier aus Spass. Ich hab eigentlich ziemlich viel Langeweile, also flame ich hier mal wieder rum.

Man Leute, das hier ist nicht das offizielle Forum. Hier haben die FunCom Leuts zum Glück keinen Einfluß darauf was geschrieben wird. Denn die Wahrheit über AOC wurde schon vor dem Start von AOC von FunCom mit gutem Marketing überspielt.

Hier kommen durchaus auch gute Diskussionen zustande, ohne das etwas zensiert wird. Die Wahrheit ist ganz einfach das AOC am Ar.... ist und ich vermute mal das selbst Leute von offizieller Seite FunCom`s hier versuchen Leute die berechtigte Kritik üben, weil sie um Ihr Geld betrogen wurden zu beeinflussen. Hier können Sie uns FLAMER aber leider nicht löschen oder sperren, hier können sie uns nur als Miesepeter und Flamer beschimpfen.

Herzlichst der ach soooo böse Mensch Snuggels78.


----------



## Morwing (14. September 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit einer Community diskutieren möchte, geh ich auf die offizielle Seite. Über WoW diskutiert man auch mehr auf der Blizzard Seite als hier. Selbes gilt für HdRO, Warhammer, AoC etc.
> Und da hier in den Foren teils eh nur noch geflamed wird, ohne daß eine vernünfigte Diskussion zustande kommt, wieso soll man dann hier posten?



/signed   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die beste Antwort auf die Frage des Treadstellers! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist zwar ziemlich unwirtschaftlich, aber ich finde umso weniger Spieler AOC spielen umso mehr macht es in letzter Zeit Spaß. 

Die ganzen Nervensägen hören ja auf... 
Und die, die bleiben und sich Hauptsächlich um das Spiel kümmern schreiben halt nur noch im AOC Forum.

Dort gibt es am Eingang halt noch Gesichtskontrolle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da darf nicht jeder Flamer rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im offiziellen Forum werden Probleme gelöst und nicht mit anderen Spielen verglichen. 
Klar gibt es dort auch richtig Kritik in Richtung Funcom, will das nicht jetzt nicht schönreden, aber auf einer ganz anderen Stufe der Konversation.

Hier schreiben, flamen und lästern doch nur die, denen es langweilig ist. Sie können sich nicht einloggen in ihre Onlinegames, weil sie auf ihr Taschengeld warten um sich so ne Gamekarte im Saturn zu kaufen. Dann tippen sie halt hier ihre Themenverfehlten Kommentare ein.

Deshalb wird hier auch nicht mehr sachlich zu AOC diskutiert .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry der harten Worte wegen, aber das musste halt mal sein..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asteria (14. September 2008)

Snuggels78 schrieb:


> Du hast ja auf das offizielle Forum hingewiesen, da haste Recht, da gibt es keine Heuler, weil die dort nämlich sofort gelöscht werden. Ich weiß das weil ich auch im offiziellem Forum unterwegs war.
> 
> Ich hab es bestimmt nicht nötig zu heulen, ich nutze aber mein Recht auf FREIE Meinungsäußerung, was ich hier bei buffed.de noch habe.
> 
> Aber du hast recht, geht alle ins offizielle Forum, wo die Leut`s das Spiel mit Zensur und Schönrednerei noch retten wollen ;-)



Es ist nicht so, dass konstruktive Kritik dort nicht erwünscht ist (denn das ist sie), aber diese findet man i.d.R. nicht in Heulthreads, sondern in extra dafür vorgesehenen festgetackerten Threads.
Diese Heul- bzw. Abschiedsthreads haben den Inhalt von "Scheiss Spiel. Ich hör auf. Hört auch alle auf sonst seid ihr blöd" und machen das Forum unübersichtlich. 
Es gibt nämlich tatsächlich Leute, denen das Spiel gefällt und diese wollen das Forum nutzen um sich dort mit anderen Leuten zu unterhalten die das Spiel auch spielen und nicht um von Leuten zu lesen die es nicht mehr spielen wollen.

Deswegen findet man dort auch die Leute, die noch AoC spielen und hier die Leute, die darüber meckern wollen. *froh ist nochmal die Kurve zum Topic bekommen zu haben*

Ps: Und ich weiß das, weil ich auch im offiziellen Forum "unterwegs" bin.


----------



## Snuggels78 (14. September 2008)

Morwing schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn das von Dir dort geschriebene ironisch gemeint war war es ein Volltreffer;-)

Solltest du es ernst gemeint haben dann lesen die leute nun aus deinem Beitrag wie es im offiziellem Forum abläuft.
Leise "konstruktive" Kritik darf man da ja äußern. Aber wehe es sagt jemand das Spiel ist kacke, ooooooooooooooo, Polizei, Statspolizei!!!!! Wir werden angegriffen. 

Naja, lange wird es mit AOC eh net mehr dauern. Versucht es noch zu retten, aber das Schiff sinkt und das Loch ist größer als das bei der Titanik, wo man auch gesagt hat Sie würde nicht untergehen. 

Tschau dann;-)


----------



## Protek (14. September 2008)

Snuggels78 schrieb:


> Wenn das von Dir dort geschriebene ironisch gemeint war war es ein Volltreffer;-)
> 
> Solltest du es ernst gemeint haben dann lesen die leute nun aus deinem Beitrag wie es im offiziellem Forum abläuft.
> Leise "konstruktive" Kritik darf man da ja äußern. Aber wehe es sagt jemand das Spiel ist kacke, ooooooooooooooo, Polizei, Statspolizei!!!!! Wir werden angegriffen.
> ...




AoC ist die Titanic unter den Mmorpg schlechthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zusätzlich feuern noch die eigenen Entwickler mit Patch Torpedos!

PvP System wird auch der grösste Lacher, ihr werdet schon sehen, für die RosaBrillen Fraktion genau die Beschäftigung auf die ihr 4 verdammte Monate gewartet habt, omg.

Bei WoW, ich blicke mal zurück, hey, da war alles neu und gut, Bugs verschmerzen, Server downs ebenso, der Spielspass hat die ganzen negativen Ereignisse total überschattet und aufgrund der guten Community und der coolen Welt, die dumme +18 Masche von Funcom, als ob das was gebracht hätte, man kann durchaus auch mit jüngeren Spielern ein vernünftigen Mikrokosmos aufbauen, "Grafik ist nicht alles!" ja, da hatte ich Monate lang gute Beschäftigung, die bis knapp über 3 Jahre gehalten hat, die in AoC knapp 4 Wochen, maximal Stufe gehalten hat, nachher war die Luft raus, + Freunde, Bekannte, Gildenmembers, alle sagten was fürn Dreck und sind weg, back to WoW oder zu was anderem, jetzt läuft schon War und es scheint gut zu sein, ich spiels aber erst ende Oktober 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will gar behaupten ich hab da in 3 Minunten mehr Potential gesehen, als in AoC in den 1-2 Monaten die ich dabei war.

Wer es schafft mal die Grafik wegzudenken und Massenschlachten in den Vordergrund stellt, dem fällt die Wahl nicht schwer. WoW für bisschen Item Sammeln, der Allrounder, Warhammer für richtiges Massive PvP mit Sinn , ja Funcom , kein Lügen PvP Schloss und DirectX10 hrhr, und AoC bleibt eine Lehre für die Zukunft. Wie Dr. House mal gesagt hatte in der Serie: Jeder Mensch lügt ^^ Manche wohl weniger als Failcom


----------



## Baldoran (14. September 2008)

Morwing schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Es ist zwar ziemlich unwirtschaftlich, aber ich finde umso weniger Spieler AOC spielen umso mehr macht es in letzter Zeit Spaß.
> 
> ...



sry aber ich kann es nicht unterdrücken...
so leute wie du sind ja eh die besten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du findest dieses spiel also nun immer besser weil es immer weniger leute sind...
du darfst aber nicht vergessen das AoC bald kein geld mehr hat ...
man sollte sich über jede nervensäge für AoC freuen bis es endlich fertig ist...
auch wenn sie nur mist schreiben...
nervensägen halten ein spiel am leben...
sie sind zahlende kunden...
und da diese nun weg sind wird AoC untergehen...
es besteht keine hoffnung mehr...
es ist vorbei für dieses spiel bevor es überhaupt erstmal losging...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nun nörgelt mich voll...
aber dreht und verschönert es...
für AoC sieht es einfach total schlecht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmedar (14. September 2008)

Xilent schrieb:


> Die hatten sicherlich ihre Gründe. Obwohl ich nicht weiss, aus welchem sie das hätten tun müssen. Nunja jetzt arbeiten sie ja an Verbesserungen und versuchen ihr Spiel zu retten.


 Zu Spät


----------



## Maxell10 (14. September 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> ich hab mal die unterforen berufe instanzen und so angeschaut , tote hose .
> auch im allgemeinen sind es auch nur noch die selben ohne neue infos
> ich schau ab und zu vorbei ob es sich lohnt ein abo einzurichten .
> 
> ...



Aoc ist doch schon tot, ich finde es sind viel wehniger Spieler Online. (Könnte sein das Aoc mehr ein flop geworden ist wie es War auch werden wird, da binn ich mir auch ganz sicher)


----------



## Baldoran (14. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Aoc ist doch schon tot, ich finde es sind viel wehniger Spieler Online. (Könnte sein das Aoc mehr ein flop geworden ist wie es War auch werden wird, da binn ich mir auch ganz sicher)



irgendwie muss ich mir gerade einen user vorstellen der dunkle rituale vollführt zu ehren einer bekannten spielemarke die sich übersetzt schneesturm nennen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mdgeist84 (14. September 2008)

@ts siehe hier, unten auf auf jahresüberblick klicken. man kann das desaster nicht besser darstellen.


----------



## mdgeist84 (14. September 2008)

@ts siehe hier, unten auf auf jahresüberblick klicken. man kann das desaster nicht besser darstellen.

sorry wegen doppelpost mmmhh


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (14. September 2008)

Dazu muss ich irgendwie meine Senf dazugeben.

Ich hab das gerade gelesen und wollte dazu was sagen:

Ich war am Anfang sehr gegen WoW aber als ich es  dann sah und spielte bin ich bis jetzt begeistert.
Dann noch die Story von WoW über WC3 und die Bücher kennengelernt und jetzt ist es noch interessanter.

Irgendwie habe ich von AoC von Anfang an nicht viel erwartet, aber die Menge auf buffed schrie ein neues MMORPG eine alternaive zu WoW^^ denkste..

Ich glaube auch dass WAR AoC einige Spieler rauben wird die sich eine Alternative wünschten. Das einzige was mich verwundert ist, wie sich Herr der Ringe Online noch immer hält. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung das es was hier geschieht bei WAR auch passieren kann. Den WAR kann sich mit seinen tollen PvP System und dass es zu sehr darauf ausgelegt ist noch den Kopf kosten und sich so selbst seinen Todesstoss geben.

Aber man wird es ja sehen. Ich denke dass nach AoC und jetzt auch Warhammer Online trotzdem Blizzard und WoWtrotzdem unangefochten die Nr.1 bleiben wird.


----------



## hansi79 (14. September 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich irgendwie meine Senf dazugeben.
> 
> Ich hab das gerade gelesen und wollte dazu was sagen:
> 
> ...




Ich glaub das nicht. Weil das neue WOW Addon nicht mehr bietet als BC (außer dem Totesritter). PVP Spieler werden mit großer Sicherheit zu 90% wechseln da der WAR Klon (WOW) kein PVP bietet. Games Workshop hat eine große Fangemeinde und die dichtere Story.


----------



## Shadowface (14. September 2008)

jo kann i nachvolziehen das sie nix über Aoc Bringen is ja nen langweiliger socken das game (habs selbst gezockt seith pre-order)


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (14. September 2008)

warum muss eigentlich alles mit nen wettkampf verglichen werden

wow is und bleibt ein pve spiel dsa pvp is da nur so für bissle abwechslung
ich bin eher dagegen weil es in wow net so richtig passt

hab aoc angespielt und der anfang war recht nett aber so richtig gepackt hat es mich net

war sieht gut aus und da es auf pvp ausgelegt is werden es halt mehr spielen die lieber pvp machen
ich werds auch vllt mal antesten
bin aber auch nach aoc etwas skeptisch und auch das man wieder dinge gestrichen hat is die frage wie weit es fertig is

und eins noch man kann auch mehrere spiele spielen 
es hört sich immer so an als wenn man sich für ein mmo entscheiden muss
wow oder war oder aoc oder hdro etc

man spielt doch das was einen spaß macht


----------



## DaCe (14. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Aoc ist doch schon tot, ich finde es sind viel wehniger Spieler Online. (Könnte sein das Aoc mehr ein flop geworden ist wie es War auch werden wird, da binn ich mir auch ganz sicher)



Nervst du dich ned langsam selbst, dass du in jedem Forum und jedem Thread deine Kack-WoW-Fanboy-Posts machen musst? 
Wenn man nix passendes zu sagen hat... einfach mal Fresse halten!


----------



## hansi79 (14. September 2008)

ähm ich und AOC^^ ja ne ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne AOC ist tot das sieht man auch an Funcoms Börsenwerte die immer weiter fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das licht geht balt aus. Was ich meine ist das AOC ein BUG spiel ist. Kein inhalt aber Bugs wohin man sieht. Ich finde auch WOW schrott (was solls)


----------



## Mordrach (14. September 2008)

Morwing schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gebe Dir Recht, gibt zuviele WoW und WAR Fanboys in diesem Forum und Kinder mit miesen PCs, die AoC eh nicht spielen können und dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## hansi79 (14. September 2008)

Du bist doch der erste der wieder zu den spielen rennt wenn das Licht ausgeht. rechne noch mal 4-8 Wochen und dann reden wir weiter was die Börsen aufsicht mit der Aktie und Funcom macht^^ Die ammis sind ein wenig schneller damit als die Deutschen. Tja Flop und pleite verein. und wie soll man in AOC auch spielen können? ist wohl durch die ganzem Bugs nicht möglich


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:
			
		

> WAR IS LOOSING



Ähm, darauf muss ich einfach antworten! Lern mal lieber Englisch, because at the moment you're losing!


----------



## gismo1voss (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Aoc ist doch schon tot, ich finde es sind viel wehniger Spieler Online. (Könnte sein das Aoc mehr ein flop geworden ist wie es War auch werden wird, da binn ich mir auch ganz sicher)




Sehe ich genau so.Warte seit Anfang auf ein Ersatzt Key und bis jetzt nichts.Mehr als Tod geht ja nicht mehr.


----------



## justblue (15. September 2008)

Da buffed eine MMORPG-übergreifende Plattform ist, spiegelt die Anzahl der Postings recht genau das Interesse an dem betreffenden Spiel wieder. Das sieht man zur Zeit sehr gut an WAR, bei dem die Foren voll sind von neuen Beiträgen. Außer von eingefleischten Fanboys höre ich über AoC recht einheitliche Dinge: Viel versprochen, wenig gehalten, zu früh veröffentlicht, tolle Grafik, großes Potential versemmelt. Ich finde das schade, bin aber andererseits froh, dass ich erstmal abgewartet habe.


----------



## trolldich (15. September 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit einer Community diskutieren möchte, geh ich auf die offizielle Seite. Über WoW diskutiert man auch mehr auf der Blizzard Seite als hier. Selbes gilt für HdRO, Warhammer, AoC etc.
> Und da hier in den Foren teils eh nur noch geflamed wird, ohne daß eine vernünfigte Diskussion zustande kommt, wieso soll man dann hier posten?


schon klar aber das hier so extrem tote hose ist überrascht mich jetzt doch . 

Instanzen  Diskutiert über die Instanzen, Tipps & Guides inklusive Last Post 21.07.2008, 15:02
PvP & Schlachtfelder Last Post 19.08.2008, 02:37

ich finde das extrem


----------



## Flooza (15. September 2008)

mh weniger Spieler= weniger Interesse=weniger zu diskutieren=weniger Threads

wär meine Theorie...


----------



## Pacster (15. September 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> mh weniger Spieler= weniger Interesse=weniger zu diskutieren=weniger Threads
> 
> wär meine Theorie...





Das siehst du falsch. Das Spiel ist einfach so genial das die Leute vor lauter Spielen nicht dazu kommen was im Forum zu posten. Jawolllllllllll....;-)


----------



## KORNMASTER (15. September 2008)

Funcom hats einfach von anfang an verkackt und bis auf ein paar eingeschworene aoc-fans zockt das keiner mehr 
das bekommt natürlich auch ein medium wie buffed mit und lässt natürlich mit den meldungen news und shows nach is klar


----------



## Mab773 (15. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch. Das Spiel ist einfach so genial das die Leute vor lauter Spielen nicht dazu kommen was im Forum zu posten. Jawolllllllllll....;-)


QFT. lol


----------



## Coup de grâce (15. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch. Das Spiel ist einfach so genial das die Leute vor lauter Spielen nicht dazu kommen was im Forum zu posten. Jawolllllllllll....;-)



Im Ernst, ich weiß jetzt, warum es keiner mehr spielt (hab ich im off. Forum erfahren):

Am Wochenende spielt keiner, weil es Sommer ist, und die Leute lieber rausgehen.
Unter der Woche spielt es keiner, weil das ein Spiel für Erwachsene ist, die Familie, Kindern und anderen Verpflichtungen gerecht werden müssen.
Abends unter der Woche spielt es keiner, weil das ein Spiel für Erwachsene ist, die morgens früh raus und in die Arbeit müssen.
Tagsüber unter der Woche spielt das keiner, weil das ein Spiel für Erwachsene ist, die dann noch alle auf der Arbeit sind.
In den Ferien spielt es keiner, weil die alle in Urlaub gefahren sind.
An Feiertagen spielt es keiner, weil dann mal wieder was mit der Familie unternommen werden muss.

Das hab ich mir übrigens nicht ausgedacht, so wird der Spielerschwund von den letzte AoC-Recken im US-Forum wiederholt und allen Ernstes begründet.

Zum Thema @ buffed: Macht den Laden dicht hier. Ein AoC-Forum unter "MMO allgemein" reicht völlig.


----------



## Durlok (15. September 2008)

ich denk AoC ist ein kommerzieller flop und somit für buffed nicht mehr wirklich interessant
das soll jetz nicht heissen das das spiel schlecht ist oder sowas aber ich denke für buffed sind wirklich nur spiele interessant die von sehr vielen leuten gespielt werden und da die AoC community schon etwas geschrumpft ist reicht da das offizielle forum aus

desshalb denke ich auch das hier hauptsächlich negative trads sind weill auf der offiziellen seite ein geflame im keim erstikt wird weichen die forentrolle auf seiten wie buffed aus
aus diesem grund fine auch ich das buffed ruhig das AoC forum wieder unter mmos algemein ansiedeln kann


----------



## Aggro414 (15. September 2008)

Wiso versuchen alle immer drum herum zu reden. AoC war ein Schuss in den Ofen und dass FC auch nicht mehr dran werkelt, ist dafür sogar der Beweis aus erster Hand. Was machen sie denn noch? Mal wieder Memory Leaks gestopft? Da lachen doch die Hühneraugen. Bischen Ballancing hin und her, im Klartext: bischen Server-Config Dateien rumgetippselt. Das schafft sogar die Putzfrau.

AoC ist tot, ergo ist auch das Forum tot. Ein Paar Fanboys gibts immer, die 3 Leute kann man jedoch nur schwer als Community bezeichnen, aber wenns ihnen Spass macht, was juckts mich^^ Fast schon bewundernswert das Durchhaltevermögen der Leute, also für ein Spiel dessen einzige große Features Blut und Titten waren. Über den Spruch "Einspiel für Erwachsene" musste ich schon lange vor dem Release lachen.

Ok, lassen wirs. Tote können sich schliesslich nicht wehren. RIP AoC, hast ganze 2 Stunden Spass gemacht^^


----------



## latosa (15. September 2008)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja meinen Account noch verkaufen können und bin aus der Sache  Plus / Minus Null rausgekommen
> 
> Aber das mit der Zensur ist schon übel wie es aktuell läuft.
> 
> Kann das aus meiner aktieven Spielzeit nicht bestätigen


ich auch mich haben sogar gebann alls mich beschwerd habe wurde aber aufgehoben aber hatte dann keine lust mehr auf den mist schade ums spiel eigendlich


----------



## Syane (15. September 2008)

Man hätte aus dem spiel wirklich einiges herraus holen können ...es ohne ein ordentliches und funktionierendes pvp systhem herraus zu bringen war ein großer fehler ..es wurde leider wirklich auf den markt geschmettert ...

Trozdem es als Tod zu bezeichnen was hier so gerne gemacht wird ist unfug ...schaut euch mal die definition von Tod an bze denkt mal genauer über das wort nach ...und wenig spieler ...naja   selbst 300.000 sind nicht wirklich wenig ..klar im vergleich zu WoW schon ..aber 300.000x15€ hat immernoch nen wert.


----------



## hansi79 (15. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Man hätte aus dem spiel wirklich einiges herraus holen können ...es ohne ein ordentliches und funktionierendes pvp systhem herraus zu bringen war ein großer fehler ..es wurde leider wirklich auf den markt geschmettert ...
> 
> Trozdem es als Tod zu bezeichnen was hier so gerne gemacht wird ist unfug ...schaut euch mal die definition von Tod an bze denkt mal genauer über das wort nach ...und wenig spieler ...naja   selbst 300.000 sind nicht wirklich wenig ..klar im vergleich zu WoW schon ..aber 300.000x15€ hat immernoch nen wert.




Doch ist das Spiel egal wieviel Spieler es hat. Funcom liegt jetzt an der Börse sogar weit unter dem einstand, ich denke das es jetzt 1,67$ sind. Noch drei Monate und der Laden ist dicht


----------



## Jallaalda (15. September 2008)

Wozu noch was schreiben zu dem Schrott, ich hab schon vor 4 Monaten gesagt das ding macht höchstesn ein Jahr, gut hab mich geirrt ist jetzt schon tot HARHARHARHAR....

Na und die Typen von Buffed haben doch ihr Geld verdient, mit ordentlilch Berichten über DAS Super MMO das alles besser kann (Zeitung, Online usw), da hat Funcom sicher den einen oder andern Euro kommen lassen, dadurch hat Funcom seine Käuferzaheln bekommen und alle sind glücklich... naja bis auf der doofe Kunde aber der ist ja nunmal selber schuld wenn er alles glaubt was geschrieben wird.

Das Spiel ist TOT... also weg mit dem Forum!



PS. bitte nicht löschen will den Text mit Copy und Paste später bei WAR verwenden....

Danke!!!


----------



## Raminator (15. September 2008)

Jallaalda schrieb:


> Wozu noch was schreiben zu dem Schrott, ich hab schon vor 4 Monaten gesagt das ding macht höchstesn ein Jahr, gut hab mich geirrt ist jetzt schon tot HARHARHARHAR....
> 
> Na und die Typen von Buffed haben doch ihr Geld verdient, mit ordentlilch Berichten über DAS Super MMO das alles besser kann (Zeitung, Online usw), da hat Funcom sicher den einen oder andern Euro kommen lassen, dadurch hat Funcom seine Käuferzaheln bekommen und alle sind glücklich... naja bis auf der doofe Kunde aber der ist ja nunmal selber schuld wenn er alles glaubt was geschrieben wird.
> 
> ...


das spiel sah doch anfangs gut aus.eigentlich für leute die es gerne spielen immernoch.was ist an AOC so schlecht?buffis haben doch immerr wieder gesagt es ist noch am anfang seiner zeit.also warum kann das spiel nicht besser werden?


----------



## EmJaY (15. September 2008)

Evtl. liegt es daran das AoC Spieler keinen bock haben hier noch großartig was zu posten/sich an der 'Community zu beteiligen, da jedes aber auch wirklich jedes Thema zu einen Flame/Whine-Tread ungewandelt wird.


----------



## Jallaalda (15. September 2008)

Ich habs ja auch gespielt allerdings nur bis level 20 danach wurde es mir echt zu anstrengend, entweder die ewigen Dialoge lesen oder nur durchklicken, wenn die das mit dem gequatsche dringelassen hätten hätte ich es sicher noch etwas länger gespielt aber alles lesen war mir zu doof... ja es lag nur daran bei mir der rest war ganz ok. Allerdings mit meinem verständnis von einem fliessendem Spielablauf nicht vereinbar.

den Rest kenn ich nur vom hörensagen aber das Forum gibt ja jede Menge Feedback hier, und ich bin Froh meinen Account frühzeitig wieder  verkauft zu haben...

Schade das funcom so wenig auf die "Kunden" hört. Allerdings zeigt sich da auch wieder der alte trott, jeder kennt halt WoW und so blöd wie es sich nunmal anhört WoW ist die Messlatte . Punkt! Ob es nun hier oder da Fehler hat, zu PVE lastig ist (was kein Fehler ist so war das nunmal ausgelegt von Tag eins an, die Kunden haben nur was anderes gefordert und Blizz hat reagiert), oder zu wenig Grafik bietet, was auf jeden Fall gut ist für Blizz denn so bleiben die Leute bei der Stange die schlechtere Hardware haben, oder was auch immer Blizzard reagiert. Funcom leider zu wenig!
die Lauchen ein unfertiges Produkt und da ist man heute nunmal unzufrieden, gut das war bei Blizz auch so aber da gabs keine alternativen in der form. Funcoms Bosse haben einfach Geld gerochen oder ne Deadline aufgedrückt gekriegt die nicht die bei Funcom nicht zu halten war zu halten war... Wenn die mit WAR zusammen released hätten wären sie sicher auf ihrem Game sitzen geblieben! von WOTLK mal ganz abgesehn.

Was solls hat sich nu erledigt der Spass, reden wir das nächste Spiel kaputt WAR IS COMING....


----------



## woulder (15. September 2008)

Soo um euch  zu ärgern AOC SUCKS BAM ROFL OWNED PWND NOOBS ^^ hehe


----------



## Kheeleb (15. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Doch ist das Spiel egal wieviel Spieler es hat. Funcom liegt jetzt an der Börse sogar weit unter dem einstand, ich denke das es jetzt 1,67$ sind. Noch drei Monate und der Laden ist dicht



Das Beste was AoC passieren könnte in diesem Fall:

FC pleite, Spiel wird verkauft, der neue Besitzer macht es erstmal dicht, päppelt es liebevoll wieder auf und öffnet Hyborias Pforten in 1-1,5 Jahren erneut mit all den netten Sachen mit denen FC zu Release geworben hat. So eine Wiederauferstehung im Stil von "Saga of Ryzom".

FC ist anscheinend schlicht und ergreifend überfordert mit dem Projekt AoC.

Und solange AoC zu FC gehört werd ich sicherlich nicht nochmal reinschauen.

Gruß
Kheeleb


----------



## Das E. (15. September 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Pfosten. Schonmal was von eigener Meinung gehört? Nö, natürlich nicht. Du schwimmst nur mit der Menge mit. Wenn alle WoW toll finden, findest du es auch toll. Du bist schwach.



Ach komm, wer schwimmt denn inzwischen mit der Menge mit? Als jemand der WoW aufrichtig mag is man ja schon bald wieder total Antimainstream...oder gar als jemand der sich im Internet überhaupt noch "traut" positiv zu nem Game zu stehen. Richtig oberroXXor phat ist es doch im Moment wohl erstmal alles scheisse zu finden, aber mal so richtig, Alter!

Irgendwie sind MMO's inzwischen raus aus den Kinderschuhen...dafür aber gerade mitten in der Pubertät^^.


----------



## Parat (16. September 2008)

AoC ist, gemessen an den Erwartungen, ein extremer Flop.

Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht noch jahrelang ein finanzieller Erfolg sein kann, nur halt viel kleiner als gedacht. Die Zeit wirds erzählen.

Und ja, das Genre ist aus den Kinderschuhen raus und auch WoW bröckelt. Aber es ist natürlich bezüglich AoC überhaupt kein Vergleich. Es ist um Längen erfolgreicher, aber who cares?

Im Endeffekt muss jeder sein Spiel finden. Und solange die Server laufen, kanns einem herzlich Wurscht sein, ob sein Spiel nun das erfolgreichste aller Zeiten ist oder nicht.


----------



## Coup de grâce (16. September 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Und ja, das Genre ist aus den Kinderschuhen raus und auch WoW bröckelt. Aber es ist natürlich bezüglich AoC überhaupt kein Vergleich. Es ist um Längen erfolgreicher, aber who cares?



Nicht nur das Genre ist aus den Kinderschuhen raus, die meisten Spieler auch (EQ- und UO-Veteranen jetzt mal außen vor). Dazu erlebe ich selbst wie auch in meinem MMO-spielenden Bekanntenkreis gerade eine spürbare Onlinespiele-Müdigkeit. 4 Jahre WoW und Konsorten, da haben viele jetzt einfach erst mal genug von diesem exzessiven "Höher-Schneller-Weiter"-Gehechel. Kenne wirklich viele, bei denen ist die Luft einfach raus, oder die spielen jetzt erst mal gemütlich was offline. Klar, irgendwann sucht man wieder das Miteinander und den Wettberb mit richtigen Spielern, und es wächst auch playerseitig immer wieder Frischfleisch nach, aber diese MMO-Goldgräber- und -Aufbruchstimmung wie vor Jahren, ich glaube, die wird es in dieser Form nie wieder geben.


----------



## Kithaitaa (16. September 2008)

[gelöscht]


----------



## KenosDark (16. September 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> ich hab mal die unterforen berufe instanzen und so angeschaut , tote hose .
> auch im allgemeinen sind es auch nur noch die selben ohne neue infos
> ich schau ab und zu vorbei ob es sich lohnt ein abo einzurichten .
> 
> ...




Ja sowas von, aber net nur auf Buffed tot.


----------



## Gorwar (16. September 2008)

Also dazu muss man nicht viel sagen: das Spiel hat sich einfach nicht durchgesetzt und daran schuld ist einfach Funcom..
Ich hab selber das Spiel gekauft und bin sehr enttäuscht. ich hab viel mehr erwartet. Aoc wird jeden Tag  kritisiert. viele Leute haben schon jetzt mit dem Spiel aufgehört und  Gilden haben nicht mehr genug Spieler zum PVP Schlachten...
Also was soll man zum diesem Spiel großartiges noch berichten. wenn Funcom einfach so weitermacht, dann kann man in 2-3 Monaten Komplete Forum für AOC hier schließen, weil keine davon etwas wissen will 

Sorry es klingt alles hier vielleicht hart aber das ist die Wahrheit


----------



## Bluestar (16. September 2008)

AOC ist defacto TOT !

traurig aber wahr....versucht mal eine gruppe für irgendeine instanz zu finden;schlicht unmöglich..ausser vielleicht am wochenende.
und inhaltlich..naja..es gibt nichts zu tun ausser eine quest nach der anderen zu absolvieren...wehe dem der 80 ist.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (16. September 2008)

Also wenn sich die Spielerzahl verringert hat das Allgemein zu folge, dass das Forum auch weniger genutzt wird. Das nur logisch. AoC hatte viel Potential, nur hat FC viel versproch und nicht gehalten und das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## SilentJay (16. September 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> , aber diese MMO-Goldgräber- und -Aufbruchstimmung wie vor Jahren, ich glaube, die wird es in dieser Form nie wieder geben.



Richtig, dafür sind MMO´s die Gesellschaftsspiele der Neuzeit, egal welches Spiel egal welcher Anbieter, die meisten davon werden noch ne ganze Weile laufen.
Solamge die letztendliche Bilanz auch nur ein bisschen im + endet stirbt ein Spiel nicht.
Es gibt genügend kleinere MMO´s die ungeachtet der breiten Masse weiter laufen und ausgiebig gespielt werden.
Funcom wird sich gehörig in den Arsch beißen, Tag für Tag, denn die Versprechungen wurden nicht eingehalten, die Planungen rund um AoC sind um viele 
größer ausgefallen, als letztendlich wirklich in die Kassen geflossen ist.
Daraus ergibt sich aber noch lange kein totes Spiel(gut für mich ist es tot genug um es sein zu lassen), auch die schlechten Börsenwerte müssen nicht
unbedingt ein totes AoC prophezeien. Wieviele totgeglaubte MMO´s leben am Rand der finanziellen Existenz weiter, einfach weil es letztendlich genug
Fans gefunden hast um für Lebenserhaltendemaßnahmen interessant genug zu sein?
Gleiches mag für AoC gelten oder auch nicht, "who but those fans cares?"

Was buffed und AoC angeht:
Buffed ist ein Online-Magazine für Massive-Multiplayer-Online-Games, daher meine Meinung was soll ein Multiplayer-Online-Game hier wo eindeutig das Attribut
"Massive" fehlt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haudraufwienix (16. September 2008)

Morwing schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte poste nicht so weiteren Unsinn.
DIe offiziellen FOren sind alles andere als ein Hort konstruktiver Ideen.
Und ds liegt explizit NICHT an der Community.

Über Monate und Wochen gab es da etliche extrem gute Analysen von Usern, voran es an dem Spiel krankt. FC postet jedoch weiterhin nur Marketing Geblubb.
Mittelstufige Inhalte für 80er, pseudo DirectX 10 Features die kein Schwein braucht, wenn es an Content und SINN im Spiel fehlt. 

Die Leute brechen ihr Abo ab weil sie gar nicht mehr wissen, warum sie einloggen sollen. Nach 3 Monaten!

FC lässt das Ganze für eine große Gemeinschaft an die Wand fahren und konzentriert sich auf die hart gesotteten "Fans" des Spiels.
Wer lange Geduld bewisen hat wurde enttäuscht und wer seinen Unmut ob der dreisten Ausflüchte und Verklärungen seitesn der Offiziellen im FOrum äußert wird zensiert. Beschwert man sich über die Zensur erhält man INfraction Points, da man die Moderation kritisiert hat.
Und einem Mod schreiben, ja das kann man sich sparen.

Im besten Fall wird man dann noch auf der persönlichen Schiene angegriffen und soll/darf sich nicht öffentlich wehren. BANN!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Möge das Spiel inkl. der Verantworltichen möglichst schnell das erhalten, was es und sie verdienen.
Papiere zum Stempeln und einen Eintrag in die Geschichtsbücher als das kurzlebigste und grafisch aufwendigste Missverständnis seit dem es MMORPGs gibt. 
Gerecht wäre es.


----------



## Firesign (16. September 2008)

AOC hat mir persönlich viel Spaß bereitet. Leider hielt dieser Spaß nur bis lvl 70. 

Schönreden hilft nichts bei AOC und man bemerkt, dass die Bereinigung bei diesem
Spiel über den Markt erfolgt. Wer keinen Spaß mehr an diesem Spiel hat, kündigt
sein Account. 

Warum sollte ein ehemaliger Abonnent etwas ins FC Forum schreiben? Das ich 
hier in diesem Forum dazu etwas äußere, hat nur den Grund, weil ich oft auf
buffed komme und einfach neugierig bin, ob das von Anfang an versprochene 
PvP-System endlich implementiert worden ist.

Wenn man wirklich wissen will, wie es mit AOC aussieht, muss man nur die Berichte
von FC lesen - in denen schon jetzt von einem neuen MMORPG geredet wird, klar
AOC wird wie o. e. mit dem Markt bereinigt, FC Konkurs gehen und die FC Crew
wird bei einem grösseren label unter Vertrag genommen und darf dort das neue
MMORPG entwickeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (16. September 2008)

wird AOC sterben und von buffed verschwinden?

Warscheinlich nicht.

Man betrachte Anarchy Online das auch von Funcom kommt, es läuft. Keiner weiß wer es spielt aber es ist aktiv. Ähnlich wird es auch mit AOC sein warscheinlich werden server zusammen gepackt und nicht mehr soviel dafür entwickelt wie es mal angedacht war aber aussterben? Nein. Dafür gibt es einfach zuviel fans von top grafik, blanken brüsten, menschen verstümmeln und blutspritzen sehen ohne grossen inhalt. weitere spieler werden dann ja auch noch von der xbox in das spiel geholt.

AOC wird bis ende des jahres sein endgültigen platz, nach den releas von WAR, WOW-WOTLK, HDRO-MORIA, hinter GUILD WARS 1 erreichen. Und die paar änderungen die sich dann noch ergeben werden und die tausenden von versprechen und ankündigungen werdet ihr natürlich auch hier auf buffed weiter lesen können.

In bezug auf die Forenaktivität. Es ist doch ganz normal das das offiziele forum immer stiller wird. wenn man sein account gelöscht gekündigt oder gebannt wurde kann man dort nicht mehr schreiben, nur aktive spieler können dort schreiben und die sind vom aussterben bedroht. Und hier bei buffed lässt die aktivität der ex-aoc-player auch nach da wichtigere dinge... s.o. ...am horizont stehen.


----------



## -Kaleb- (16. September 2008)

begreift endlich das AOC absoluter MÜLL ist.
Das Spiel taugt zu nix, ist IMMERNOCH verbugt, hat kein Endgame content und 
die Community in dem Spiel ist schlimmer als jedes um Gold bettelnde WOW kiddy.

AOC gehört vom Markt und FunCom geschlossen!

Buffed sollte über WAR, LOTRO, EQ2 u.ä. berichten als Zeit und Arbeit auf AOC verschwenden.


----------



## grinch66 (16. September 2008)

nicht nur auf buffed


----------



## Mintal.Marek (16. September 2008)

Hab ma ne frage dazu

ich mein klar stehts nich grad gut um AoC. Es hat jede menge Bugs so wie es sich anhört und hat "nur" eine tolle grafik.
die versprechungen wurden noch nicht gehalten.

aber findet ihr nicht, dass das spiel noch ausbaufähig ist?

hab jetzt mal in den foren mal rumgeschaut und gebe zu ich spiele es nicht, und es beschweren sich einige.

Bloß dann kam mir die frage "War WoW das WoW von heute oder auch ein spiel mit sehr vielen Bugs. Gut jetzt kommt gleich 
das kann man nicht vergleichen WoW war damals viel besser. da mag zwar was dran sein, Aber hätte man bei WoW keine erweiterungen gebracht, sähes doch genauso aus wie bei AoC.

Ich finde man sollte noch 3 Monate abwarten und schauen was passiert.

Vielleicht kommen ja noch die versprochenen sachen.

finde es aber traurig das man dem spiel GAR KEINE chance mehr gibt


----------



## Wrongfifty (16. September 2008)

Mintal.Marek schrieb:


> Aber hätte man bei WoW keine erweiterungen gebracht, sähes doch genauso aus wie bei AoC.
> 
> Ich finde man sollte noch 3 Monate abwarten und schauen was passiert.
> 
> ...


Du meinst das nicht ernst oder.
Die bekommen noch nicht mal die kleinsten probs in den Griff und Erweiterungen schon gar nicht .
Die haben noch nicht mal ihr Spiel halbwegs fertig gemacht .
Sorry ich reg mich schon wieder auf ,aber wenn ich sowas lese dann............


----------



## Coup de grâce (16. September 2008)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Funcom wird sich gehörig in den Arsch beißen, Tag für Tag, denn die Versprechungen wurden nicht eingehalten, die Planungen rund um AoC sind um viele
> größer ausgefallen, als letztendlich wirklich in die Kassen geflossen ist.
> Daraus ergibt sich aber noch lange kein totes Spiel(gut für mich ist es tot genug um es sein zu lassen), auch die schlechten Börsenwerte müssen nicht
> unbedingt ein totes AoC prophezeien. Wieviele totgeglaubte MMO´s leben am Rand der finanziellen Existenz weiter, einfach weil es letztendlich genug
> ...



Dass einige MMO dahindümpeln und trotzdem die Server nicht abgeschaltet werden müssen, ist z.B. bei SOE der Fall. ABER: hier ist es wohl so, dass die eine Mischkalkulation fahren, wo die erfolgreicheren Games den Laden halbwegs am Laufen halten können, um das Personal für Weiterentwicklung, Support sowie die Server bezahlen zu können. Zwar behauptet SOE, dass keine Subventionen vom Mutterkonzern in die MMO-Sparte fließen, sie sich also selbst tragen müssen, aber ich denke, in Notzeiten ist ein Polster da. So konnte damals (für 'nen Appel und n Ei) Vanguard von SOE übernommen UND in Teilen weiterentwickelt werden. Die Macher selbst sind mit ihrer eigenen Firma (SIGIL) Pleite gegangen, der Großteil der ehemaligen Mitarbeiter musste vor der Übernahme entlassen werden.

Ich denke, wenn eine Firma so auf ein Spiel gesetzt und so um ein Produkt herum expandiert hat, wie Funcom in Bezug auf AoC, dann wird es im Fall eines Scheiterns schwierig werden, die Firma in dieser Form weiterzuführen. Was haben die denn noch groß im Portfolio außer AO und einigen Adventures? AoC hatte hohe Entwicklungskosten, dafür mussten Banken und andere Geldgeber gefunden werden, die jetzt natürlich auch was sehen wollen von ihrer Investition. Und mit Ende des 3. Quartals muss Funcom auch seinen Aktionären gegenüber die Karten auf den Tisch legen. Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang nur an Flagship und Hellgate: London.

Kurz: Wenn die nicht noch jede Menge Reserven oder einen Geldgeber in der Hinterhand haben, dann sehe ich mittelfristig schwarz für AoC unter Funcoms Leitung.


----------



## Iffadrim (16. September 2008)

Ich schaue mir jetzt erstmal in Ruhe WAR an, aber wenn es darum geht gibt es für mich nur 2 MMORPGs

WAR und AOC, mit WOW hab ich vorerst abgeschlossen.


----------



## Jallaalda (16. September 2008)

RUHE SANFT

http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/FUNCOM-Aktie

LOL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (16. September 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Dann soll er seine Meinung auch begründen, und nicht mit pauschalierungen um sich werfen. Darum gehts. Ein bischen mehr darf es schon sein. Und außerdem ging es hier ja um AoC und nicht um den 999. WoW ist böse Eintrag - oder seh ich das falsch?



nein, siehst du vollkommen richtig ...und wer in so einem kurzen text vollpfosten und "du bist schwach" tippern muss..naja .-)


----------



## rosabuffed (16. September 2008)

Cr3s schrieb:


> AoC ist generell tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch, AOC lebt! Bis WAR kommt. Und WOTLK und und und so weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## -PuRity- (16. September 2008)

Ich sehe es auch so das AoC stirbt... nun gut sagen wir eher ich behaupte es, da ich meinen Account vor einem Monat gekündigt habe.

Ich kenne tatsächlich  einen in meinem Bekanntenkreis der das noch spielt und dieser hat mir erst kürzlich ein echt erschreckendes Fazit geschildert: Von den über 40 Gildenmembern, die meine dortige Gilde Mitte Juni hatte, sind noch genau.. 7 Stück übrig... Hallo? 7!!!! (Und der Rest hat nicht eine andere Gilde oder sonstiges gesucht, sondern AoC den Rücken gekehrt)

Mein Fazit: Ich fand AoC echt sehr toll... bis lvl 20. Alles danach war irgendwie eine Qual. Bis 60 hab ich meinen Mitrapriester gepackt, mehr ging einfach nicht.


----------



## lutsch3r (16. September 2008)

AoC ist überall tot und das zurecht.
Unfähiger Haufen der da im hohen Norden sitzt.
Aus Anarchy Online überhaupt nichts gelernt sondern wiedermal eine MMO Engine versucht zu programmieren die so undurchsichtig ist das jeder Patch woanders riesige Löcher aufreisst.

Meinen tiefen Respekt vor soviel Dämlichkeit !
Ich wünsche Funcom das Schicksal des Flaggschiffes, auf das niemals wieder jmnd Geld in den Saftladen buttert.

Grüsse
vom
Lutsch3r


----------



## reappy (16. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das nicht. Weil das neue WOW Addon nicht mehr bietet als BC (außer dem Totesritter). PVP Spieler werden mit großer Sicherheit zu 90% wechseln da der WAR Klon (WOW) kein PVP bietet. Games Workshop hat eine große Fangemeinde und die dichtere Story.



Mit sicherheit nicht weil:

Das WoW-addon bringt zwar keine neuerungen im spiel (ansichtssache) ABER es bringt neuen content wie neue instanzen und ne riesige neue Welt die es zu entdecken gilt (für mich auf jeden fall ein grund es anzutesten).

Aber was bietet WAR?
Schnelles einfaches hochlvln (grad bei wow weinen so viele das es "epic for free" gibt), bin gespannt wie sich dass bei WAR verhält da man im grunde das lvl geschenkt bekommt.

Aber gut gehen wir einen schritt weiter: Annahme man hat es bei WAR auf lvl 40 geschafft, was bietet es dann? 

Instanzen?
Nö, is aber auch egal da WAR NICHT auf pve ausgelegt ist, also ist es vollkommen in Ordnung das es keine (oder besser gesagt nicht viele) Instanzen gibt.

Aber was bietet WAR nun?
PVP! Man kann auf IMMER und IMMER wieder den gleichen BG´s (nennen wir sie "scenarien") abgrinden ohne jehmals eine aussicht auf etwas anderes zu haben.
Aber gut wir haben ja noch RVR welches sich zwar auch IMMER und IMMER wieder nach dem gleichen muster wiederholt und insgesamt nichts anderes darstellt als ein riesiges Welt BG.

Aber welchen ansporn habe ich IMMER und IMMER wieder die gleichen BG´s/RVR´s zu spielen ohne eine abwechslung!?!
KEINEN!!! warum? 
Klar gibt es hier den Item wahnsinn den es bei wow gibt nicht, aber genau das ist der knackpunkt, wir wollen es nicht war haben aber wir sind Jäger und Sammler, mein Hund lernt nur seine Kunststücke wenn er ne Belohnung bekommt.
Wir sind zwar ungleich intelligenter als Hunde, aber ohne Belohnung läuft beim Menschen auch nix!

Was zum Schluß bleibt ist EINE Frage, warum soll ich für immer wieder den gleichen Inhalt monatlich etwas abdrücken? bei wow bekomm ich wenigstens hin und wieder was neues, hier gibts weder imba epix noch abwechslung im spiel.

Klar ist pvp lustig, habe lange Zeit selbst CS, To, UT und Ut2003 gespielt, aber hätte ich es auch gespielt wenn ich dafür monatlich ~13 EUR bezahlen hätte müssen?
Wohl kaum!


OnTopic: In anbetracht der tatsache das in ein paar Tagen WAR kommt, und in 2 Monaten das WoW addon, draue ich mich wetten das es AoC nicht über das neue Jahr schafft ohne server zu schließen, wenn ganz schlecht kommt machen sie evtl. alle server dicht.
Den wenn die nutzerzahlen weiter sinken wird es sich nicht mehr rentieren (tut es wahrscheindlich jetzt schon nicht mehr) neuen content zu entwickeln und vorhandene fehler auszubessern. Sollte dies der Fall sein werden auch die letzten ihren hut nehmen.


----------



## -Kaleb- (16. September 2008)

Warhammer, Warcraft, und Herr der Ringe da ist für jeden was dabei, selbst wenn AOC was ordentliches geworden wäre gäbs keinen Platz mehr für das Spiel.

der Markt ist  jetzt gesättigt ^^

OK die Nippel und das Blut waren schon cool und unterhaltsam, für circa 10min


----------



## Firesign (16. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Mit sicherheit nicht weil:
> 
> Das WoW-addon bringt zwar keine neuerungen im spiel (ansichtssache) ABER es bringt neuen content wie neue instanzen und ne riesige neue Welt die es zu entdecken gilt (für mich auf jeden fall ein grund es anzutesten).
> 
> ...




Warum muß immer wieder WoW herhalten als das Ultra-Super-Duper-Spitzen PvE/Raid/PvP MMORPG?
Darf es nichts anderes geben? Ich selbst habe (wie man noch an der Sig sieht) 2 Jahre WoW gespielt.
Jetzt ist der Ofen aus - schon BC hat WoW kaputt gemacht - jetzt gehts weiter mit dem Kaputtmachen!
WOTLK ist einfach nur SCHLECHT für das WoW Universum und wenn Du nicht weisst wieso, könnte ich
das hier lang und breit erklären, wäre dann aber OT ;-)

WAR kann man mit einem Main stream MMORPG wie WoW nicht vergleichen - also lass es! 
Ob WAR längere Zeit Spaß bringt als AOC wird sich zeigen - auch wie es sich in den nächsten Monaten
entwickeln wird, aber WAR macht schon jetzt mehr Spaß als AOC es je getan hat und das soll
ein MMORPG tun - es soll Spaß machen und gegrinde gehört imho nicht dazu egal in welchem Spiel!


----------



## Iffadrim (16. September 2008)

war damals auch nicht anders bei Guild Wars,
und dort sieht man auch noch wie lange Leute nicht mehr on waren im Gildenfenster.

Die sind damals alle zu WOW abgewandert


----------



## Xilent (16. September 2008)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> war damals auch nicht anders bei Guild Wars,
> und dort sieht man auch noch wie lange Leute nicht mehr on waren im Gildenfenster.
> 
> Die sind damals alle zu WOW abgewandert


Aha... zu WoW abgewandert. Andere sind auch von WoW gekommen und fanden GW besser als WoW. 
Wieso müsst ihr dauernd Spiele, die ihr zum Teil nicht mögt, total runtermachen und dafür andere, die ihr bevorzugt, als Spiel des Jahres darstellen?

BtT: Für "tot" würde ich das Spiel nicht erklären. Funcom setzt wohl alles daran, AoC nochmal im neuen Licht erstrahlen zu lassen. 
Ob es dafür zu spät ist? Ich denke nicht. Es gibt noch viele Spieler die was an AoC gefunden haben, und sicher zurückkehren werden, sobald Funcom den nötigen "Stoff" liefert.


----------



## Tiegars (16. September 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Warhammer, Warcraft, und Herr der Ringe da ist für jeden was dabei, selbst wenn AOC was ordentliches geworden wäre gäbs keinen Platz mehr für das Spiel.
> 
> der Markt ist  jetzt gesättigt ^^
> 
> OK die Nippel und das Blut waren schon cool und unterhaltsam, für circa 10min


Jo und auch das haben sie den Deutschen schwer gemacht indem sie eine CUT Version verkauft und nicht richtig deklariert haben.


----------



## reappy (16. September 2008)

Firesign schrieb:


> Warum muß immer wieder WoW herhalten als das Ultra-Super-Duper-Spitzen PvE/Raid/PvP MMORPG?
> Darf es nichts anderes geben? Ich selbst habe (wie man noch an der Sig sieht) 2 Jahre WoW gespielt.
> Jetzt ist der Ofen aus - schon BC hat WoW kaputt gemacht - jetzt gehts weiter mit dem Kaputtmachen!
> WOTLK ist einfach nur SCHLECHT für das WoW Universum und wenn Du nicht weisst wieso, könnte ich
> ...



Hmmm, also du hast meinen Text zwar gequoted, aber gelesen hast ihn nicht oder du hast ihn nicht kapiert.

Ich habe nie behauptet das wow gut ist oder das ich es toll finde, ich selbst war einer der idioten die AoC gepreodert haben nur weil ich so schnell es geht was neues wollte.

Es ging mir nur darum das die leute etwas erwarten was nicht da ist, und dann wider entäuscht sind und über war herziehen werden nur weil sie nicht wissen was sie kaufen.
Meine Aussage ist lediglich das WAR nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger ist als pvp. Genau bedrachtet gibt es nicht einmal eine zusammenhängende welt die man bereisen kann sondern "nur" 3 BG´s (auch Reiche genannt), zwischen diesen 3 BG´s kann man hin und her wechseln, aufgebaut sind sie ähnlich dem alteractal dh. man kann questen darin und supporten (in wow wird das nicht genutzt da die spieldauer des bg´s auf 60 minuten ausgelegt ist, in war ist das ganze auf mehrere wochen ausgelegt), und wenn man es geschafft hat und das bg gewonnen (das reichsmatch) hat fängt es wieder von vorne an.
In diesen groß gb´s gibts dann kleine bg´s alá "Tore von Eckrunt" (vgl. Auge des Strums), den großteil des lvlns bestreitet man in diesen, und was soll ich sagen, die tore sind nach dem 3.ten mal uninteressant das sie statisch und immer gleich sind (gleich wie in wow).

So das ist ein sehr GROB gehaltener und ABSTRAKTER ausschnitt aus WAR.
Das ganze kann ich auch in Guild wars haben (nicht genau so aber ähnlich), nur das Guild Wars GRATIS ist, und WAR geld kostet (monatlich).

Wer bereit ist dafür monatlich zu zahlen, wird SHER viel spass haben, alle anderen tätigen einen FEHLKAUF. Und viele die WAR gepreordert haben wissen eben nicht was WAR wirklich ist. Und was rauskommt wenn leute enttäuscht sind und sich verarscht vorkommen wissen wir ja


----------



## Coup de grâce (16. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Wer bereit ist dafür monatlich zu zahlen, wird SHER viel spass haben, alle anderen tätigen einen FEHLKAUF. Und viele die WAR gepreordert haben wissen eben nicht was WAR wirklich ist. Und was rauskommt wenn leute enttäuscht sind und sich verarscht vorkommen wissen wir ja



Falls hiermit ein Vergleich zu AoC beabsichtigt war, so passt der imo nicht ganz: Der Unterschied ist doch, dass ich bei WAR genau das kriege, was beworben wurde: PvP bzw. RvR. Wer da mehr oder anderes erwartet, hat dann eben leider falsche Schlüsse gezogen, die aber _*nicht *_auf falschen Aussagen von Mythic/EA beruhen, sondern auf falschen Erwartungen seitens der Spieler. ("Och, das sieht ja fast aus wie WoW, dann isses wohl auch so ähnlich ..." 

Das gleich gilt für GW oder DAoC. Wer PvP mag, wird da bestens bedient, perfekter geht's eigentlich kaum. Wer dort allerdings epischen PVE-Content am laufenden Band zu finden hofft, ist falsch. Und: Niemand beschwert sich darüber, denn die Macher haben nie einen Zweifel daran gelassen, wo ihr Schwerpunkt liegt und an welche Spieler sie sich mit ihren Games wenden.

Bei AoC war es bekanntlich so, dass das PvP als eines der _*Hauptfeatures *_beworben wurde, dieses aber nur unzulänglich ins Spiel integriert worden ist - bis auf den heutigen Tag. _*Das *_nenne ich in der Tat Kundenverarsche.


----------



## reappy (16. September 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Falls hiermit ein Vergleich zu AoC beabsichtigt war, so passt der imo nicht ganz: Der Unterschied ist doch, dass ich bei WAR genau das kriege, was beworben wurde: PvP bzw. RvR. Wer da mehr oder anderes erwartet, hat dann eben leider falsche Schlüsse gezogen, die aber _*nicht *_auf falschen Aussagen von Mythic/EA beruhen, sondern auf falschen Erwartungen seitens der Spieler. ("Och, das sieht ja fast aus wie WoW, dann isses wohl auch so ähnlich ..."
> 
> Das gleich gilt für GW oder DAoC. Wer PvP mag, wird da bestens bedient, perfekter geht's eigentlich kaum. Wer dort allerdings epischen PVE-Content am laufenden Band zu finden hofft, ist falsch. Und: Niemand beschwert sich darüber, denn die Macher haben nie einen Zweifel daran gelassen, wo ihr Schwerpunkt liegt und an welche Spieler sie sich mit ihren Games wenden.
> 
> Bei AoC war es bekanntlich so, dass das PvP als eines der _*Hauptfeatures *_beworben wurde, dieses aber nur unzulänglich ins Spiel integriert worden ist - bis auf den heutigen Tag. _*Das *_nenne ich in der Tat Kundenverarsche.



Ja das habe ich etwas unschön formuliert, ich habe hier in der tat gemeind das viele die Packung ansehen werden und sich denken: "uh das sieht aus wie wow, is aber neu hat  ne bessere Grafik also kauf ich das".

Das EA/mythic nichts dafür kann stimm, den sie bewerben nur das was drinnen ist und in der open beta konnte man ohne große mühe nen key ergattern und sich selbst ein Bild machen. Also wenn der beta start auch etwas unglücklich verlief muss man EA/mythic trotzdem loben, den Kundenfreundlicher gehts echt nicht mehr, da könnten sich manche publisher echt ne scheibe abschneiden (besonders funcom).

Edit:
Um doch noch nur im ansatz ontopic zu sein: funcom hat viele spieler verarscht indem sie sachen versprochen haben die bis heute nicht im spiel sind, und nicht nur das, nein das offizielle forum wurde zu release sogar gesperrt das nur leute rein kamen die das spiel schon gekauft haben, NDA bis zum schluß nur damit die unzulänglichkeiten nicht ans Tageslicht kommen, ich denke mal wenn die beta weiter als bis lvl 20 gegangen wäre und die nda 2 wochen vor dem erscheinen gefallen wäre hätten die leute gewust wies um AoC steht und funcom hätte nicht mal 300000 stk verkauft. Und genau deswegen kommen sich die leute verarscht vor.


----------



## Skullzigg (16. September 2008)

es haben halt zu wenige leute interesse an AoC


----------



## Raven Never More (16. September 2008)

Also allen die hier mal wieder rumflamen was ist euer Problem?
Ich für meinen Teil hab Lotro, AoC, WoW gespielt und jetzt War und es ist so das jedes Spiel seine macken hat wenns einen nicht passt dann Spielt es nicht und macht es auch nicht schlecht jeder spielt eben gern was anderes und bei manchen Leuten denkt man nur What the Hell.... is der erst 10 weil er so kindisch rumflamt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  In diesem Sinne hört mal auf ihr Wow-.Lotro-,Aoc- und Warfanboys denn es suckt schon dermaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turrican (16. September 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> AoC ist überall tot und das zurecht.
> Unfähiger Haufen der da im hohen Norden sitzt.
> Aus Anarchy Online überhaupt nichts gelernt sondern wiedermal eine MMO Engine versucht zu programmieren die so undurchsichtig ist das jeder Patch woanders riesige Löcher aufreisst.
> 
> ...



100% agree


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. September 2008)

Dinge totschweigen kann auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein. Es wurden hier genug nachvollziehbare, strukturierte und halbwegs sachliche Argumente vorgebracht, die eigentlich ins offizielle Forum gehören um der Situation wie sie AoC gerade erlebt eine Hilfestellung zu bieten. Die vereinzelten Sticheleien (den Terminus "flamen" zu benutzen verbietet mir meine Bildung) die mehr oder weniger sinnfrei dazwischen geworfen worden sind kann man ebensogut ignorieren. Fakt ist, dass außer vollmundigen Versprechen recht wenig getan wird um aus Age of Conan das Spiel zu machen, das es eigentlich zum Ende der Beta hin schon hätte sein _müssen_! 

- Überarbeitung des Kostenmodells
- Runter kommen vom "Blut und Titten"-Zug
- Transparentere Charakterenwicklung
- Rudimentäres PvP in reinrassiges PvP verwandeln
- Überarbeitung des Contents zwischen Level 20 und 80
- RP Features

usw. usw. usw.

Also quasi all die Gründe, die mich kurz vor Ablauf der Betaphase dazu gebracht haben, meine Bestellung zu stornieren. Aber bis das passiert, muss es wohl erst zum Super-GAU kommen, wie mir scheint. Schade, da das Spiel an und für sich unheimlich viel Potential innehält, es dieses aber nicht mal mit roher Gewalt offenbaren will.


----------



## Coup de grâce (17. September 2008)

Raven schrieb:


> Also allen die hier mal wieder rumflamen was ist euer Problem?



Das Problem ist, dass die Mehrzahl der Leute nicht das gekriegt hat, wofür sie bezahlt hat.


----------



## Firesign (17. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Mit sicherheit nicht weil:
> 
> Das WoW-addon bringt zwar keine neuerungen im spiel (ansichtssache) ABER es bringt neuen content wie neue instanzen und ne riesige neue Welt die es zu entdecken gilt (für mich auf jeden fall ein grund es anzutesten).
> 
> ...



Du bist doch hier der Held - was kann man an diesen Sätzen falsch verstehen? Wenn Du es sprachlich nicht auf die Reihe bekommst
das auszudrücken was Du meinst dann bitte etwas langsamer ;-)


----------



## reappy (17. September 2008)

Firesign schrieb:


> Du bist doch hier der Held - was kann man an diesen Sätzen falsch verstehen? Wenn Du es sprachlich nicht auf die Reihe bekommst
> das auszudrücken was Du meinst dann bitte etwas langsamer ;-)



Hmmm ich denke du liest es und verstehst es nicht und das wars dann auch schon.

Also der Teil mit WoW, das Wow mehrere neue Instanzen bringt, das es eine neue Welt (Namens Nordend) bringt sind Tatsachen, da gibt es nichts zu ruckeln.
Diese aussage ist weder positiv noch negativ, das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Tatsachen, keine ahnung wie du das verstehst aber da gibt es NICHTS hineizu interpredieren das ist einfach so.

Zum Teil mit WAR: Du erstellst eine Char und meldest dich für PVP an (zb "Tore von Eckrund"), du bist zwar lvl 1, aber bekommst eine angleichugs buff damit du von höherlevligen gegnern nicht ge-onehitted wirst, du bekommst für alle kills, und den pvp quest EP, und irgendwann bist du lvl 40, du must nicht einen einzigen pve quest machen um lvl 40 zu erreichen. Das ist genauso eine Tatsachen, an dieser gibt es auch NICHTS zu rütteln.


----------



## rosabuffed (17. September 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Mehrzahl der Leute nicht das gekriegt hat, wofür sie bezahlt hat.



/sign
oder was man ihnen versprochen hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## nefer (18. September 2008)

Cr3s schrieb:


> AoC ist generell tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war auch das erste was mir zum threattitel eingefallen is ^^

dass hier nix los ist, hat einen einfachen grund:

es gibt zu wenig leute, denen auch noch jeder grund zum schreiben fehlt daja  content den man diskutieren könnte fehlt.


----------



## XaKoS (18. September 2008)

Raven schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil hab LotRo, AoC, WoW gespielt und jetzt War und es ist so das jedes Spiel seine macken hat



und welches der 4 wäre dein Favorit,  so ganz neutral ohne deine Vorlieben zu berücksichtigen?


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

AOC tot?

Ja


----------



## EmJaY (18. September 2008)

Hier jagt ja ein geistiger Tiefflieger den anderen.Es ändert sich halt doch nichts hier.


----------



## Graugon (18. September 2008)

Ich wollte erst ein bisschen abwarten bis ich hier meine Meinung reinschreibe.

Gestern Mittag lese ich auf 4Players.de das Gaute Godager zurücktritt, am Abend führt GIGA ein Live Interview mit Erling Ellingsen, und bis jetzt KEINE NACHRICHT auf buffed.de, das nach eigenen Angaben ein Magazin für Online Spiele sein will.

Es ist wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis alle Icons zum schnellen Finden auf der Startseite entfernt und durch Star Trek Online oder durch ein anderes MMO ersetzt werden .


----------



## Flooza (18. September 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Es ist wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis alle Icons zum schnellen Finden auf der Startseite entfernt und durch Star Trek Online oder durch ein anderes MMO ersetzt werden .




seh ich auch so...spricht jedenfalls nichts dagegen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. September 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Dann soll er seine Meinung auch begründen, und nicht mit pauschalierungen um sich werfen. Darum gehts. Ein bischen mehr darf es schon sein. Und außerdem ging es hier ja um AoC und nicht um den 999. WoW ist böse Eintrag - oder seh ich das falsch?



Naja als ich das von ihm gelesen habe dachte ich mir auch nur, Wie kommt er dadrauf. Ne begründunge were schon nicht schlecht gewesehn, aber dein Erster Post war auch nicht grade so in der Art sinvoll.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Ronma (18. September 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Gestern Mittag lese ich auf 4Players.de das Gaute Godager zurücktritt, am Abend führt GIGA ein Live Interview mit Erling Ellingsen, und bis jetzt KEINE NACHRICHT auf buffed.de, das nach eigenen Angaben ein Magazin für Online Spiele sein will.
> 
> Es ist wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis alle Icons zum schnellen Finden auf der Startseite entfernt und durch Star Trek Online oder durch ein anderes MMO ersetzt werden .




Das'n Argument jo. Frage mich auch warum die News dazu noch fehlt. Andererseits erinnert mich das irgendwie damals an den Untergang vom SEGA Magazin vom Compuec Verlag. Damals war übrigens noch die Computec Legende Hans Ippisch davon Chefredakteur, wie glaube ich auch von der N-Zone und der PlayZone nur so nebenbei als Insider Nostalgie. 

Das SEGA Mag. war jedenfalls vorerst noch als sehr heftig abgespeckte Beilage in der Playzone dabei für Ex-abonementen vom Sega Mag., deren Abo auf Playzone umgestellt wurde, verschwand aber letztenendes völlig ganz klamheimlich.^^ Naja Sega is eh nich mehr das was es mal war. Die Neuauflage von Sega Rally, Beijing 2008, Virtua Fighter 5... die waren als Sega Titel in letzter Zeit alle nich so dolle fand ich. Ich würde Age of Conan auf Buffed.de stehen lassen. Es soll sich ja endlich was entscheidend ändern jezt, also warum keine Chance geben. Es wird ja keiner gezwungen das Spiel zu kaufen, folglich steht Funcom in der Pflicht sich jetzt zu beweisen.^^


----------



## Nekses (18. September 2008)

Also ich muss buffed da mal in schutz nehmen:
Sie verdienen ihr Geld mit dieser Internnet-Site (und Mag) und berichten denke ich, daher lieber über erfolgreicheRE Spiele als AoC. Und da WAR heute released wurde und es bereits 1,5 Millionen Mal verkauft wurde berichten sie lieber darüber als über AoC, dass nur wenns hoch kommt 100000 Leute spielen, und nebenbei noch über WoW, dass 10 Millionen Leute spielen. 
Mfg
Nekses


----------



## Miuti (18. September 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst ein bisschen abwarten bis ich hier meine Meinung reinschreibe.
> 
> Gestern Mittag lese ich auf 4Players.de das Gaute Godager zurücktritt, am Abend führt GIGA ein Live Interview mit Erling Ellingsen, und bis jetzt KEINE NACHRICHT auf buffed.de, das nach eigenen Angaben ein Magazin für Online Spiele sein will.
> 
> Es ist wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis alle Icons zum schnellen Finden auf der Startseite entfernt und durch Star Trek Online oder durch ein anderes MMO ersetzt werden .



*hüstel*


Schau mal da: http://aoc.buffed.de/


...also wenn du da keine aktuellen Nachrichten zu AoC siehst...


----------



## Philipp23 (18. September 2008)

Ich sag mal sooo. Buffed bringt das ! Was die leute sehen wollen. Und da gehört Aoc und Hdro nicht so wirklich dazu. Zurzeit ist einfach wow Wotlk und Warhammer das N1 Thema. Und genau über das möchten die user informiert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (18. September 2008)

Miuti schrieb:


> *hüstel*
> 
> 
> Schau mal da: http://aoc.buffed.de/
> ...



Oha, mein Fehler, da hab ich wohl nicht weit genug bei den Newsmeldungen nach unten gescrollt.

Aber wenigstens kann ich jetzt direkt zum Thema flamen, Danke !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (18. September 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Hier jagt ja ein geistiger Tiefflieger den anderen.Es ändert sich halt doch nichts hier.



Genau - und du bist der Staffelführer der Tiefflieger.


----------



## Miuti (18. September 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Oha, mein Fehler, da hab ich wohl nicht weit genug bei den Newsmeldungen nach unten gescrollt.
> 
> Aber wenigstens kann ich jetzt direkt zum Thema flamen, Danke !
> 
> ...



Tssss, ihr sollt doch nicht flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (18. September 2008)

AoC tot auf buffed ? Nö, wie kommt ihr denn dadrauf ? 
Jeden Tag wieder Dutzende von depremierten Seelen, deren Leben durch die Ausgabe von 50.- EUR wohl dermassen zerstört wurde, das sie nichts anderes mehr mit ihrem Leben anzufangen wissen, als hier tagtäglich dieselbe abgedroschene Leier abzuspulen...
Es wird wohl noch viele Jahre dauern bis sie ihrem Leben einen neuen Sinn geben können. 
Leider wird dadurch keine normale Forenteilnahme für AoC Spieler möglich sein, von daher besser abhaken und im Spiel diskutieren, da sind diese weinerlichen Denunzierer verschwunden und es herrscht eine angenehme Atmosphäre...
Oh und es tut mir schrecklich leid für euch, aber ich befürchte, das entgegen euren "profunden" (kleiner Scherz) Insiderwissen AoC wohl auch weiterhin von Funcom betrieben wird.

Ihr dürft jetzt weiter flam.. oh.. moment... "kritisieren"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mtvrockt666 (18. September 2008)

ja aoc is tot mausetot außer es kommt jz nen riesen super mega patch^^


----------



## Snuggels78 (18. September 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> AoC tot auf buffed ? Nö, wie kommt ihr denn dadrauf ?
> Jeden Tag wieder Dutzende von depremierten Seelen, deren Leben durch die Ausgabe von 50.- EUR wohl dermassen zerstört wurde, das sie nichts anderes mehr mit ihrem Leben anzufangen wissen, als hier tagtäglich dieselbe abgedroschene Leier abzuspulen...
> Es wird wohl noch viele Jahre dauern bis sie ihrem Leben einen neuen Sinn geben können.
> Leider wird dadurch keine normale Forenteilnahme für AoC Spieler möglich sein, von daher besser abhaken und im Spiel diskutieren, da sind diese weinerlichen Denunzierer verschwunden und es herrscht eine angenehme Atmosphäre...
> ...



Muss Dir voll Recht geben, diese blöden Flamer ey. ^^
Haben nichts besseres zu tun als dieses Meisterwerk schlecht zu machen. Ich frage mich echt was die damit erreichen wollen. Die haben bestimmt alle keine Ahnung von wirklich guten Spielen. 
Wieso wollen die uns denn unsere Laune verderben? Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


"Ironie beiseite"

Jez mal im Ernst, ich verstehe es einfach nicht wie man solche Betrüger noch in Schutz nehmen kann. Das Spiel ist einfach nur grottenschlecht. Das es so viele "Jammerthemen" in den Foren gibt ist doch der Beweis dafür das die Spieler zurecht Flamen, um es diesen Abzockern wenigstens etwas zurückzuzahlen. 
Freut mich jedenfalls das die Jammerer alle wech sind und Ruhe auf den Servern eingekehrt ist. Und damit meine ich RUHE!!!!!!

R.I.P. AOC;-)


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2008)

Ewige Ruhe?


----------



## Edelstoff (18. September 2008)

erschüttert ich sein tun, machen!!! nicht nur über das thema an sich. treffen würds jeden anderen thread auch, zufall nur das ich hier gerade hängen geblieben bin.

WO zum teufel ist eure rechtschreibung, interpunktion und grammatik geblieben??? von den unsäglichen tippfehlern die sich hier rumtreiben mal ganz abgesehen!!!

achtet doch bitte mal mehr auf das gereizte auge der leser die doch ab und an mal von korrekter schreib- und ausdrucksweise zumindest gehört haben...



musste jetzt mal gesagt werden und wie schon erwähnt, könnte beliebig in jedem anderen thread stehen!!!

viele späße noch und tschö mit ö


----------



## Snuggels78 (18. September 2008)

Edelstoff schrieb:


> erschüttert ich sein tun, machen!!! nicht nur über das thema an sich. treffen würds jeden anderen thread auch, zufall nur das ich hier gerade hängen geblieben bin.
> 
> WO zum teufel ist eure rechtschreibung, interpunktion und grammatik geblieben??? von den unsäglichen tippfehlern die sich hier rumtreiben mal ganz abgesehen!!!
> 
> ...




Wo zum Teufel ist Deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung? Wenn du schon Kluzgscheißen willst dann mach es doch selber richtig !

Aber was willst du schon von dummen AOC Flamern erwarten?^^


----------



## zificult (18. September 2008)

mause tot


----------



## Edelstoff (18. September 2008)

Snuggels78 schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel ist Deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung? Wenn du schon Kluzgscheißen willst dann mach es doch selber richtig !
> 
> Aber was willst du schon von dummen AOC Flamern erwarten?^^




OH SCHANDE ÜBER MICH ... ICH WERD JETZT STERBEN GEHEN UND ÜBER MEINE GROSS- UND KLEINSCHREIBUNG NACHDENKEN. ODER NE TASTATUR KAUFEN BEI DER DIE SHIFT-TASTE DOCH NOCH FUNKTIONIERT.

IN DIESEM SINNE EINE GUTE NACHT UND SÜSSE TRÄUME - VON SAUREN GURKEN


----------



## Thimothy (18. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das schlechteste Online Game aller zeiten für mich ist das immer noch WoW



Da bin ich aber froh das Du das so siehst !
Und ich hoffe du hast deinen Acc gekündigt!
Das solche Weyner endlich weg sind !!!!

Zum Te
Nicht alles gleich ins korn werfen lass das game sich mal einleben ;-)


----------



## Thimothy (18. September 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Pfosten. Schonmal was von eigener Meinung gehört? Nö, natürlich nicht. Du schwimmst nur mit der Menge mit. Wenn alle WoW toll finden, findest du es auch toll. Du bist schwach.



Hälltst Du dich für allwissend ? 

Würde eher mal etwas denken und dann schreiben !


----------



## trolldich (18. September 2008)

Thimothy schrieb:


> Zum Te
> Nicht alles gleich ins korn werfen lass das game sich mal einleben ;-)


ich möchte es dir gerne glauben , und obs mit neuer führung klappt muss sich erst noch zeigen .


----------

